# Lost Admin password for Linksys RV016



## rockytnelson (Jun 10, 2008)

I like to know how to reset the Admin password on Linksys RV016 to the default password (admin).

I appreciate any help.

Thanks.


----------



## Extralien (Jun 9, 2008)

If you go to their main site, http://www.linksys.com/ you should be able to find your device and locate its reset button.

You'll have to reconfigure it afterwards though.

As far as I'm aware, the default password on linksys stuff is 1234..

so it will be
admin
then 
1234


----------



## rockytnelson (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. However, reset the router does not reset the admin password for RV016. The default password for Linksys RV016 when I bought was "admin".

I'm trying to find out if there is another way to get into router without using web page. As you know, you have to enter admin password when using the router web page.

I'm sure somebody knows how.


----------

